# canary or zebra finch



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

hi im getting a bird this week end and the two ive narrowed it down to are zebra finch or a canary now what i want to no is witch are quieter


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

zebra finches make a constant noise which can be annoying!


----------



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

are they load enought to hear in the next bedroom


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zebra finches are sweet little birds and constantly go Meep, Meep but you shouldnt keep one on its own. Canaries are lessy noisy but the males sing.
If you want a quiet pet why not get some fish:whistling2:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

yes,i'm sure you could find a video on youtube so you can hear the noise they make


----------



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

ive already got fish:whistling2: 
and ive always liked birds i dont mind the nosie its just i have very picky nabours and i dont want anything that will disturve them


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Zebra finches make a repeated Dur,Dur,Dur noise every head bob,jump,jult they make this noise plus males have there own song.But it's not loud but it can be head doing.But nothing a room change couldn't sort out.
YouTube - zebra finches

If you like things like black bird song'etc.Then Canary Male are quit but brake out in song.If you like song bird singing then you'll love them.If you don't like song bird singing then you wouldn't.But again nother a change of room can't sort out.Or maybe just get female all the colour non of the noise.But how can you not like the males singing:no1:.

Canary singing and you'll hear Zebra finches in the back ground.
YouTube - Canary Singing


----------

